# What to do with older does?



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm wondering what breeders do with their does once they stop breeding them. Especially those of you that breed your mice on a regular basis throughout the year. Do you pts older does or do you retire them? and why?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I keep most of mine, if I don't sell them. 
I almost never put them to sleep unless their health goes down the drain because of old age. 
I like to try to adopt them out as breeders first (if they're not too old, but i am done with them) and then if not I'll find them pet homes. I rarely euth does. I have no choice with bucks though, you know how it goes. :|

I still have the does from 5 generations of progressive FH breeding. I keep them together in a colony. 
The oldest one must be getting around to 2 years old by now.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I cull mine apart from some of the obese ones which I keep as companions for lone bucks.Reason=practicality.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

if i dont have the space to keep them as nannys or cant trust them to be nannys ill either give them away if someone says they want them or give them to a friend as food. I had a female who had a loverly temperment but was a terribel mum, i had someon i knew fall in love with her and her 3 daughters who survived her so i gave her all four. Ive done the same with extra bucks.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I want to clarify that I don't have anything against culling older/finished their use does, but I generally can find them a home/new breeder/colony.


----------

